# table saw sled -- how big should it be ?



## mikefed

I resently retired and decided to "really "learn how to use all the power tools I've been collecting over the years. A Craftsmen 10" table saw , 8" benchtop Delta band saw, 8" benchtop drill press , small Roybi router table ,Dellta 10" compound miter saw , 4" X 6" belt/disc sander and a bench grinder. This dosn't include all the hand power tools that acculated over time. I have enough "stuff" to build almost anything.
My first project will be a table saw sled . If it isn't square ,it won't fit together right .

The saw, is an older Craftsmen 10" ( contractor saw ?). The table is 17 3/4" by 26 " with a slide out extension fence on the right ( additional 12 " ) . There are numerous examples on the web on how to build and set-up a sled but nothing about what size it should be in relation to the saw table itself.

Does size matter ? To small to be practical or too big and unwheelding . What would be just right ?
Any suggestions ?


----------



## madts

Figure out what you will be making. That will determine the size. I have 3.


----------



## Rick Dennington

It's hard to describe what size to make to someone…..For instance, I have 4 sleds, and they all do a pretty specific job at hand…..I have a large one for wide and long panels, a medium, a small medium (?), and a small one for short and narrow boards, or small panels, etc….So for me to tell you what you need is impossible w/o knowing exactly what type of work you'll be doing and remember….one size does not fit all…..so…maybe a couple to start out with, and find out what fits your work and how much room you have in your shop for storage …..that's one thing a lot of people over-look when building sleds…..


----------



## a1Jim

Rick +1


----------



## MT_Stringer

I based my sled on the projects I have been building. Namely the toy box. The sides and top have a max width of 18 inches or thereabouts. So I made the sled 20 inches so I could cross cut the panels to their correct lengths.


----------



## RonInOhio

In the August issue of Fine Woodworking they have a sled build. There are two versions.

A narrow (shallow) sled handles almost all tasks . Dimensions 48" wide x 16" deep x 3 inches high.

A deeper version for sheet goods measures out at 40" wide x 27 1/2" deep.

Fine Woodworking August 2012 No 227


----------



## EWJSMITH

The one I have is about 36" wide and 24" deep. I built is for doing the panel work on a bar I had built where the widest caracase piece was 22". It suits my needs just fine. But I do wish I had it wider at times to allow for better support of longer panels.

Size it to your most common use/needs and I think you'll be happy. But I know one thing, once you start to use a sled you'll wonder how the heck you ever used a table saw without it!

Cheers!


----------



## gfadvm

A consideration for you saw will be the depth front to back as your blade is pretty close to the front of your saw making it hard to crosscut wider boards. The "Super Sled" on Eagle Lake's Woodworking is a very useful size and the instructions for the build are excellent. I built my first one too shallow front to back so learn from my mistake


----------



## MrRon

I believe it was Mark Twain who said in response to a question "how long should a man's legs be?", the answer was "long enough to touch the floor". That kind-a-goes for sleds and many other items, such as height of a workbench and width and height of a shop door. As was stated by others, determine what it is you will be making and tailor your sled to accomodate it.


----------



## mikefed

Thanks for all the suggestions . 
Will probably start with a medium size one to start. I can then build 'em bigger or smaller depending on what my actually needs turn out to be. Even Goldilocks had to look around untill she found one that was just right .


----------



## BigMig

I found that just building ONE (26" depth) allows me to do small parts or large without the shop space required to house/store several sleds. Sure it's big, but there's only one. And fine tuning the 90 degree cut only needs to be accomplished once, so I can move on to real projects - and get beyond jigs.


----------



## Hoosier25

Consider putting te Fence on front of Sled, rather than back. Doubles the width capacity without giving up anything. (Norm's orginal cut-off sled, only for left side of blade)

Make out of baltic birch, light weight and strong


----------



## SCOTSMAN

I still don't understand why the usa manufacturers don't sell table saws with sliding tables or at least add ons for your existing eqipment.I have always had a slding table and wouldn't like to work with a sled seems like old technology to me sorry for the rant I am just dumbfounded at the reluctance to stand by or adopt new technology or ideas. Alistair


----------



## MrRon

Scotsman, Sliding tables are expensive and have been put on saws here. They also take up a lot of room. A sled is simple and cheap to make.


----------



## lumberjoe

I built something like the super sled and I love it. It is huge though and too big for about 50% of what I do. Like many others I have multiple sleds of various sizes for various things.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Not as big as you might think. Mine has only one metal runner, and sits on the left side of the blade. It is about 24" deep x 30" wide. It has a built-in stop block for repeated cuts. 
I use it for cutting panels, and wide stock that my miter saw can't handle.


----------



## teejk

and to add to MrRon…sliding table adds another "tuning" task. my sled is due for rehab and I'll try the front set stop to use the outfeed table. My current set-up (1/2 MDF with oak runner) is rear stop but always a challenge…not a lot of table room on my side of the blade.


----------



## NiteWalker

Two sleds are generally enough; one about 16" wide x 24"+ long for 90% of crosscuts, and a bigger sled for cabinet sides and other panels.


----------



## Woodbum

You can get by with one sled, but having more for specific uses is better for me. I have 4, and my panel cutting sled is used a lot. It only has one fence on the front side to facilitate cutting wide panels. I also have a large William Ng inspired sled and a miter sled and a bevel cut sled. All are calibrated using Williams's 5 cut method. It makes your sleds INCREDIBLY accurate


----------



## toolmantim

First sled was the Rockler unit you see in the catalog. Works fine but a bit too small. So naturally I built one that will crosscut a full sheet ( 4×8 ) of plywood. Its a bear to use, needing a stand in front of the saw, and a foot switch to turn it on. But I got to tell ya, every cut is dead square ! Very limited use, and a pain to store but a lot cheaper than a panel saw. I think its great.


----------



## Patricksworkshop

Yup medium size is the way to go.


----------



## Tony1212

When I made my cabinets last summer, I just grabbed a 2'x4'x1/2" precut piece of MDF from Menards and added a front fence and double wide back fence of 3/4" baltic birch. Used the 5 cut method to square it and was able to cut just about everything I needed. I put 1 foot of the sled to the left of the blade (hung over my table top) and 3 feet to the right. It is very handy and not too heavy.


----------

